# Who's going to the Hay Expo in MN this Year?



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

The Expo is soon, anybody going?

I am swamped, poor timing as HayWilson says each year, so I have to bow out of the expo.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Its too close not to go. Count me in!


----------

